

European Antitrust Inquiry Into Google Is Broadened - niekmaas
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/18/technology/18google.html

======
niekmaas
Can someone explain why the EC is so into internet companies like Google these
days? Is it just the smell of money and succes they are after?

Google is a company..! Why is it wrong for them to promote their own products
in the search results. Maybe I am too liberal for this, but imo the EC has
nothing to do with the Google search algoritm. If customers don't like it they
can use Yahoo or Bing.

~~~
tzs
Google is massively bigger than Yahoo or Bing. They have or are close to
having monopoly power in search (It doesn't take 100% to be a monopoly for
antitrust purposes). When a company achieves that much dominance in a market,
regulators generally frown on them using that dominance to gain power in other
markets.

